# URGENT, help, any comments welcome



## mus-muris (Nov 9, 2010)

a couple of weeks ago i got two new reds from a fellow breeder. i'm pretty sure one is older than the other and the one i suspect is the younger one is doing fine, has put on weight and has a healthy coat etc.

i was watching the "older" one yesterday and noticed she was moving very slowly, even falling over to one side.
when i got her out she was limp, cold and skinny, with a prominent hunch back.
I was scared the others weren't letting her eat (which has happened with me before) so i took her out and put her on her own so she could get as much food as she wanted.

She remained to not move around much, crawling everywhere and still wobbling about before finally crawling into the nest box and staying there. I noticed her eat and drink a little but not a lot.

She made it through the night but only just, and when i got her out it took me a minute to see if she was even alive still or not; it was like rigor mortis was already setting in.

I got her out and sat her on a little hot water bottle for a while, where she just lay not doing anything.

I've just put her back in and she's still wobbling around, falling over but has eaten a little.

What should I do?

Please help.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I hate to say it, but it sounds like it's too late to do anything. Leave her on her own and hope for the best, but prepare for the worst. It's not your fault, there was nothing you could have done.


----------



## mus-muris (Nov 9, 2010)

:'( I had to have one put to sleep a couple of days ago, it's making me wander if I'm cut out to do the whole mouse thing anymore because I keep getting really upset.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Sadly these things happen and with all of us at some point.You have done all you can .Do not let this stop you keeping Mice though if you still have a strong interest .You will miss the little ones company it if you do pack in.


----------



## mus-muris (Nov 9, 2010)

I know I would definitely miss them, it's just been a rough few months as far as illness is concerned  having said that I have a buck named Moose who is about 19 months old and probably the healthiest!
He's a trooper


----------



## mus-muris (Nov 9, 2010)

Update: I've put the cage under the desk I'm sat at so 
a) i can keep and eye on her
b) the desk creates a little warm cave because it's against the radiator 

she's now out of the nest and eating steadily but still looking very weak


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Is her water bottle working properly?


----------



## mouser (Dec 24, 2010)

Sorry to read of your trouble it sounds like a real heartache. You mention illness over the last few months . If you lose her and you are keeping mice in any numbers I would urge a complete necropsy with a vet/lab knowledgeable in mouse disease to try to prevent complete loss. It may be just due to old age but as you do not know for sure it could wel be worth the trouble and expense to you


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

It's best to buy mice that are 6 to 8 weeks old whether you want them as pets or breeders.I have the smallest reptile heat mat for small animal medical emergencies,usually for wild life in my case but would be excellent for this sort of thing.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

It has been very cold recently very and I dont envy those keepers with mice in a cold shed .The cold can make mice ill if it is too cold


----------



## mus-muris (Nov 9, 2010)

I use water bowls and I change them every day. Illness wise I just meant that a few of my mice have died but it just so happened that they all happened sort of at the same time.
The one I had to have put to sleep suffered from mammary tumours and they got very aggressive  another one just disappeared entirely, and now this one is just about hanging on and I have no idea how to help her 

P.S My mice are kept in my room with central heating  lucky!
Here's a picture of my set up, sorry that it's huge!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh, sounds like your mousie is gravely ill; sorry to say I have to agree that it's probably the end for the poor dear.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I love the setup- it's really cute. I have revived many mice with just holding them in my hands and giving them sugar water or honey. If you really think that the other mice haven't let her eat, her blood sugar is way low and she's not able to eat to get it back up. Once they get cold/starved they shut down rather easily, the poor dears. Of course, if it's more than starvation, just be with her. If you do take her to the vet to be euthed, ask for isoflorine gas before the actual injection.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I like the set up, it's the first I've seen like that. Where is the ventilation? I'm always concerned that my mice aren't getting enough fresh air.


----------



## mus-muris (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks guys, funnily enough my dad built all 6 of them  and i love him for it. He drilled a line of air vent holes at the back, they like to hang off them when they jump high enough -.-
I'll keep you all updated with how she gets on, she's pretty lifeless now.

If i was to give her sugar water how do i do that?

Thanks again for the replies xxx


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Just mix sugar with water in a spoon and place some on her lips. Don't beat yourself up if she passes though, poor dear could have had much more wrong with her that you know.


----------



## mus-muris (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you so much, what sugar to water ratio approx.?
And I'll try not to, I guess I'm just still upset about having to have that one put to sleep the other day because of the mammary tumours  xxx


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't worry too much about ratio, I suppose it should be enough sugar to saturate, that is, stops dissolving and starts to clump up but it's more important to just get it into the mouse.
I think PTS for a mammary tumor is a very wise, but hard desicion. if you had it removed, more than likely it would immediately grow back in another mammary glad. I'm sorry for your loss, I just lost two to tumors, first tumors in a long time!


----------



## mus-muris (Nov 9, 2010)

I went to check on her this morning and sadly she'd passed away :'( she just about made it into the new year though, poor thing.

thank you so much for all your help anyway guys, i hope you all had a good new year xxx


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your lost-you cared greatly and that is so admirable!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Sad news sorry for your loss you certainly tried your best with Her.


----------



## mus-muris (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you very much, that really means a lot to me xxx


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, At least now she is pain free in mousie heaven!


----------



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)

this is what u should do. Give her some milk&bread (warm) Give her little amounts as it will make her stronger.
give it to her every noun and again. If she doesnt eat it put a small amount of milk on your
finger to let her lick it off. Make sure she has warm bedding. Always check/feel her to see if she is cold,
if so add more bedding.
Hope this has helped. If u have any more questions feel free to ask.
MICE-LOVER.


----------



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)

OHH im soo sorry. i just realised that there was more pages. 
im sorry for ur loss. At least what i said before u no what u could do if
it happens again (Hope it doesnt) But i am truely sorry.
Please forgive me..


----------



## mus-muris (Nov 9, 2010)

no worries at all, thank you for your suggestions i'll keep them in mind for future references  xxx


----------

